# Brett Rogers Has The Worst Fedor Strategy Yet



## k3232x (Sep 17, 2008)

> Much like Anderson Silva and Lyoto Machida, Fedor Emelianenko has an uncanny ability to evoke horrible game plans from the people he fights. Mostly it's because, when you fight someone who seems damn near unbeatable at the time, you have to come up with some way of convincing yourself that you've found the one brilliant approach that everyone else missed. The more people/brilliant approaches he's already destroyed, the fewer there are still available. And the good ones tend to go quickly, leaving guys like Brett Rogers to rely on woefully inept plans like this:
> 
> “There’s loopholes in everybody’s game, and in his game, the way I see it, he can sometimes get a little sloppy. He is a patient guy, but when he feels that he has to give, he kind of rushes it a little bit. Just on that, I can kinda *set him up for a knockout just by faking an injury or something*, just jump in and out his offense a little more than not. Hit and move. Hit and move.”
> 
> ...


http://www.cagepotato.com/it’s-official-brett-rogers-has-worst-fedor-strategy-yet

I guess its as good of a strategy as any against Fedor.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

I think rogers might be thinking of a karatekid style KO


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

His style is basically losing in the most humiliating way possible. I applaud his efforts.


----------



## TheMicrowave (Sep 4, 2009)

No, he IS that dumb. He's a ******* moron. With a fifth grade education. Fedor will kill him in seconds.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

rogers can win off of facial acne alone, fedor needs to watch out for that.


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

My game plan would be to press him against the cage and use foot stomps until Fedor can't walk anymore, then I would kick his legs until he quits. What? No one ever tried that, what else would you do?


----------



## TheMicrowave (Sep 4, 2009)

Pressing him against the ropes isn't a bad idea. But he has a significant reach advantage so I think he should do what Arlovski was doing before he came flying in with his arms to his side. Stay back, box him with jabs and methodically work some other small combos off the jab. Keep Fedor from taking the fight to the ground. A boring and strategic way to win, but that's the blueprint for Rogers. If he's to win, it ain't gonna be by rushing in like he did with Arlovski.

Fedor will win this fight easily.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Does anyone else think this fight is going to be liek Fedor vs Zulu, where he just smacks him with a big punch and finishes him right off the hop, like thats totally what I see.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

steveo412 said:


> Does anyone else think this fight is going to be liek Fedor vs Zulu, where he just smacks him with a big punch and finishes him right off the hop, like thats totally what I see.


...I think Fedor will win pretty easily but he won't pull a Zulu on Rogers. If Fedor does, that would send shockwaves through the MMA world faster than a Santa Ana driven brush fire...


----------



## A1yola06 (Jan 5, 2007)

BrutalKO said:


> ...I think Fedor will win pretty easily but he won't pull a Zulu on Rogers. If Fedor does, that would send shockwaves through the MMA world faster than a Santa Ana driven brush fire...


yes, or like with big Tim but with hammer fist instead of choke.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

A1yola06 said:


> yes, or like with big Tim but with hammer fist instead of choke.


...Nick Diaz is the man...


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't give Rogers much of a chance, but I don't think he's serious. He _can't_ be serious.


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

Barnett will be pissed when Rogers wins by flying assdrop.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Gary Goodridge had the worst strategy of all time for fighting Fedor. Any strategy that involves being Gary Goodridge is doomed to fail.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Rogers by IMAGINATION!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

That is so stupid...and even dumber that he announced it.


----------



## Risto (Oct 11, 2006)

Hmmmm... Rogers is hungry and can certainly bang a bit... I sure hope Fedor isn't thinking it's a done deal - like most posters on this thread seem to... :wink01:

On the other hand if/when Fedor wins, it's won't have proven a thing.

Fedor belongs in the UFC, so he can tear Lesnar a new hole. He gives me the sh1ts...


----------



## The_Sandman (Aug 16, 2009)

What a joke??

I never thought much of Rogers, and after reading that.... I may never think of him again. 

Fedor is going to make an example of this guy.... Strikeforce Heavyweight division is in for a "rude-awakening."


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm going for the upset, actually.

I think Rogers is going to finish Fedor.

Why? Because if by chance it actually does happen, I can quote this post of mine and be like "that's right, bitches, I called it".

Yeah, that's how I roll.

As for his gameplan - lol.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

A1yola06 said:


> yes, or like with big Tim but with hammer fist instead of choke.


SUP DAWG


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Roger is going to get destroyed by Fedor. I actually feel kinda of sorry for Rogers, he's gonna get the beating of his life.. :thumbsdown:


----------

